# Weekly competition 2007-38 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2007)

My insanely busy days are over and you will see many more posts and results appearing in the next couple of days. I expect to see some discussion about the proposal for a new MegaMinx scrambling method also.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 R U' B' D L F2 D B2 D L' B2 L D' B2 R U2 F2 U' B' R2 D2 B' R
*2. *D' F D' F U B U2 L F U2 R' F' L2 U' L' F L F' U' F2 D B R2 U' R
*3. *U R2 B L B' L D2 L' U2 R D' F' U' F2 R' D2 L U' F D' F U F U' F'
*4. *D' B2 R B U B' R U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F' D B U2 F2 L' F R2 B2 U R' U2
*5. *L2 F' U' B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 F R' U F L2 F' U2 R' F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D' U' B2 F D' L R' D' L2 B F D2 U' B' F D2 U B2 F L R U' L' U
*2. *D2 U' L' R' F2 R2 U2 B L' F2 D2 L2 R B' F2 D' U B2 U F' R B2 F L2 R
*3. *L2 D U2 B2 F2 L R' B' L' R2 B F R' D2 B F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F D U' L' R
*4. *L' R' U B2 F2 D2 F D U F2 D' L R' B' F' D2 U2 B F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 L
*5. *L2 D U2 F2 L R' B2 F' D' U L2 R B' F' D2 U B F2 D F2 D U' F2 D U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 B L' R' B F2 L2 R D R2 F' D R D2 F2 U B' F D' B F' D' R2 U
*2. *R2 D' U2 L2 B' D L D' U' F2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' F L F D R' F2 L R' F2 R'
*3. *F' U2 L2 B2 F D U' B2 F2 L2 R D B R B F2 U2 L2 D' U F' L2 R' F' D'
*4. *B2 D U2 L2 D2 U' B2 D L' U2 R2 F R B' L2 R' B F' R' D U' R D U' F
*5. *L2 R2 U' B L' R' D B2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D' B F L' R U B' F' U' B2 F' L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F R' f' R' f2 r D U B' U2 f2 L r2 D2 u2 U' L2 u R2 D2 u' U' r' f' u' f2 D2 u2 U2 B2 f' u U' B' F r2 R' D' f u'
*2. *R' D2 u' U L B2 u' r R' B' f F D' R' B2 L f2 L r' R2 f' D2 U2 B' F L2 r2 f2 R f2 U' f F' u f2 L' r2 U2 r2 F'
*3. *r' B2 r' f' L r2 D' u' U B f U F' R D u' B' f U r2 B f D U' B f F2 D' U R B2 U R' D u U2 L' f F u2
*4. *L' R2 F2 L2 D u2 U' B2 F2 r F2 r D' f' L r B' f F L' F' D2 U2 B R F2 R' B2 F' R2 u B' f F2 L R B' F' R D2
*5. *R' B2 f F' U2 L2 U2 B' f' F R f D' F R u F2 r2 R B' f2 F2 U2 r f' U' B F u' r R' U2 f2 r U f F' D' u2 U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' L2 l U' l2 b' F2 r f2 L l' r2 R' d' r' d' B d2 f' L b2 r b2 F' U r2 F l2 b' D2 r2 b' u f d' R u2 L' l' r2 R d' U L B2 b2 U2 f2 u l2 D d' u' U2 b' L2 R2 D' r2 f'
*2. *F2 r2 u U' L' r' u2 L D u U' l R' B' L2 l2 b d L2 r' U2 l2 b' F' L l' r R2 u' B F' L' l r B2 F2 D2 L2 r R F D' U f' d' F u U' B f l' d2 r' B d B2 f2 F2 U r2
*3. *L2 l b' D2 u B b U2 L2 d f R d2 U2 b' l r' d' u F R b2 r b' l2 R' b' D2 r' b2 f2 D' d u2 U2 b' d U2 L2 l' B d2 u2 U' l' D2 l D' f' L l r2 R2 u' U2 F2 d2 u' L2 b
*4. *B2 b l2 r2 d' R D L R B2 b' f2 F' L R F U' L2 R' b f F R2 b2 d2 r d2 R' B' b f' F2 d2 U' B' b' D d u' l2 D2 u2 F2 L2 f' d b' F l' R' B2 r D d' u' U' r' R b' F
*5. *F' D' r' U' R2 U' L d2 F D' l' D2 d2 U b' d' U' b' f2 F' D' U R u2 L' R B f2 l D' d u R2 D u U l2 R2 u r u' L l' r2 R' B' F' u2 R' f' R2 U' F2 L' d L' d2 b U2 f

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 F' D B D L' F2 R' B U' B D' L U F U2 L F' U' R2 U' R F' R
*2. *R' D' B' L B' U B' L2 U' F' L2 U F' U B R' F2 R F' U' R2 U' F R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F U' R2 U F' D U F D2 U2 L D' U' B2 L' B' F' R2 B2 R' F D2 B' U2
*2. *L' F2 R' B2 F D' L B F' L2 B2 D R2 D B F' R2 B' F R B' F U2 L R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' R2 D' L' r' U' r2 B D' u2 r' R D u2 B2 u2 r2 F' L' U B2 f D2 u' U' B f2 F' u r R' F' U B' U' L2 R2 D F2
*2. *L' R' f F2 L2 u2 r' R' B' u U R' B2 f L R2 B' u2 B' f L r2 B L2 R D L r2 R2 B f F D' U2 R' F' L' R' B' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *d' b' L' b' d' f l' b2 f' F2 U2 f' R' d' f' l' u2 r' u l2 d' b2 f2 F l2 b2 f F2 D l r' R2 F2 l' D2 r' D l2 r f2 u2 U B f' F' d U2 r2 B' F2 L' B2 L' l R b f' U' r R2
*2. *L2 l r R D U r2 B2 f' d2 b2 f r' D' U' r B d2 L l' R' b' D f' D2 b D2 d2 u2 U f2 r' u' F d' u R b2 f u2 U' l2 F' L' r f l F' u' b r2 U' B' F U' l b' d2 f D2

*Relay*
*1. *2x2x2: D R2 D L F' U2 L2 F R2 B' U' R B U B2 D' R' F' U F' R2 D2 L2 U' B'
*1. *3x3x3: D2 U B' F2 D U' F' L2 B' L R D U L2 B F2 U B' F2 L B2 D U L B'
*1. *4x4x4: L' r' R D2 U2 f R' B' F U2 L' u' f D2 u' B' f2 r B2 u B' F u f' u2 R2 F' L r D2 L' F D2 f' L' R' B' L' r u2
*1. *5x5x5: D' B D' u2 B F' D2 U2 l' d u' b' d2 l' u' U L2 d' f2 F2 L' r' B2 L r' B2 f F' r' D' f2 l' U' F2 r B u' f2 L r b l' r2 B' b2 u' l2 R b u' L B2 b2 f2 F2 L r' R' U' f'

*Square-1*
*1. *4,5 / 0,3 / 2,0 / 1,1 / -1,5 / 3,1 / 0,2 / 1,1 / 0,3 / 5,2 / 3,1 / 0,3 / 1,2 / -2,0 / 2,0 / 6,0 /
*2. *-3,-4 / 0,4 / -3,3 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 3,3 / -3,2 / -5,0 / 6,2 / 5,0 / 5,4 / 2,2 / -2,4 / -4,2 / 0,2 / 4,0
*3. *-3,-3 / -3,-3 / -2,5 / 0,4 / -2,0 / -4,4 / 0,4 / 4,0 / 0,4 / 0,4 / 2,3 / 6,3 / 6,2 / 6,5 / -4,0 / 6,2
*4. *1,0 / -4,3 / 3,0 / 0,2 / 1,3 / 0,3 / 2,1 / 0,2 / -4,5 / 4,4 / -4,4 / 0,2 / 4,4 / 6,0 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 0,4
*5. *0,2 / 6,-5 / -3,0 / -2,0 / 6,0 / 5,5 / 1,0 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 6,0 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 2,3 / -2,0 / 0,1 / 0,4 / 6,2 / 4,0 /

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the .... I am planning on using a new scrambling method proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site. Let me know what you think!)
*1. *B4 D2 a2 c3 d2 B f3 C3 E2 D3 f D3 d2 f3 C4 c4 e f2 D3 e C4 E b2 D e B4 C3 f3 e4 a2 c4 f3 C3 b3 f3 e B2 b d2 F3 a4 b2 e f2 C4 E3 D2 c2 e3 B C f4 b D2 e4 a2 b4 c3 e C2
*2. *f D2 e2 B3 e2 a d3 c2 f2 a3 b2 e2 a f C3 c a3 b4 e4 f2 b2 c3 F3 a2 d4 F4 d2 a f C2 e2 C3 F4 d e2 a4 d3 c d2 a b a3 f b3 c4 d2 c a3 f3 b4 d e4 d4 F2 b2 e4 f3 a2 d4 a2
*3. *a e3 d a d3 B b2 a2 c3 e4 C2 e4 C4 D3 f a3 c4 b d3 B4 b e2 a2 c2 b c e f2 D3 A3 c4 F a4 c b D3 d4 f4 C2 B3 F2 f2 b2 a d2 B3 b4 a b2 e B3 D3 A4 f4 b4 a d2 B3 f4 C2
*4. *c E3 c2 d2 e2 d B2 f4 e3 C2 b2 e a2 c4 d e f4 b4 a4 c4 b3 e4 C D F2 f3 C4 D2 E3 D4 b3 d a4 b3 a2 d f2 a4 e4 B3 b2 E3 e4 C2 B3 c3 F4 e2 B a4 c3 a4 c2 e2 a3 c4 e a4 c2 b4
*5. *a2 d4 a2 c2 d F3 B3 e d F2 A3 D3 F3 e3 a f3 a3 e4 d2 f3 a4 f b3 d2 F2 c3 f2 e2 f3 C2 D3 f4 C b d2 a c2 f3 b4 f2 C f D3 C d4 f4 e3 a3 e3 f2 e B2 C3 D2 C2 c4 E2 d2 f3 b4

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r' b R L U R U' R B L' B' R' U R' U R L' B R
*2. *r b' u U B L R' B R B' R' B U' R L U R' L' B R'
*3. *L' U' R' U R' L R B' R U' R B L' U' R U' B L B' R'
*4. *l' r' b' B' L' R' U R' U' B U R' B U L' B' L' B L' B'
*5. *l' r' b' u' B R U' B L' B' L' B' L' R L R L' R L B'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' U2 R B F' L2 D U B2 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 L R B2 F2 D' L R' B U' B2 L R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U L B' R2 B2 L' F L' R U2 F2 U2 F' R2 (45 moves original)
*1. *R D' L F2 U2 L F' R2 D F' U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 (17 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 30, 2007)

Stefan Huber

2x2x2:
Average: 8.17
Times: (5.99) (9.43) 6.81 8.44 9.27

3x3x3:
Average: 13.61
Times: (10.05) (15.31) 14.77 13.85 12.21
The 10.05 was PLL skipped. 1st Sub-14!

3x3x3 OH:
Average: 32.10
Times: (34.97) 32.47 31.91 31.91 (31.20)
lol, twice in a row the same time
31.20 was PLL skipped. I'm lucky today!


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 30, 2007)

Anssi Vanhala 

3x3x3 OH:
Average: 32.38 
Times: 31.36 29.81 (42.30) 35.96 (29.74)
I need a better cube for this!

Magic
Average: 3.93 seconds
Times: (5.14) (2.65) 3.81 5.06 2.93
Bad method, magic and solver.

Fewest moves
Result: 38 moves 
I found it in about 5 minutes. Just Petrus method.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 30, 2007)

Dan Cohen

Last practice before Pleasantville!

2x2x2:
8.30, 8.06, 7.41, 8.41, 6.84 => 7.92

3x3x3:
16.78, 15.22, 15.19, 15.96, 18.28 => 15.99
w00t. I just warmed up until I felt in the zone. Hopefully I can do this at a comp.

3x3x3 OH:
30.47, 31.66, 38.08, 43.08, 45.63 => 37.61
Times just got worse and worse...

4x4x4:
1:06.53 (P), 1:22.88 (OP), (1:01.90) (P), (1:23.33) (P), 1:06.55 => 1:11.99
Wow... that was crazy. Stupid P parity on the 1:01.

5x5x5:
2:11.17, 1:59.16, 2:12.66, 2:29.08, 2:16.96 => 2:13.60
Right behind you Jon... but I can sub 2. That was my 4th of the day.

Square-1:
36.41, 58.09, 53.61, 40.55, 41.00 => 45.05


----------



## Erik (Oct 30, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: 4.17, (5.70), 4.48, 3.63, (3.31)=> 4.09 almost sub-4  found the whereabouts of my good cube though it's 250 km from here xD
3x3: 12.66, (13.28), 12.36, 12.89, (11.53)=>12.64
4x4: 1:00.55, 58.81, (1:04.55), 59.74, (57.25)=>59.7
OH: 26.50, 26.25, (28.30), (24.58), 24.95=>25.9
Sq-1: (28.78), (48.73), 48.17, 38.80, 31.98=>39.65 too inconsistent
Magic: 1.24, (1.09), (1.25), 1.13, 1.14=>1.17
--BLD--
2x2a: 31.05 
2x2b: 31.80 consistent xD
3x3a: 1:58.99 (didn't remember the .xx but apparently I made a mistake when posting..)
3x3b: DNF 3:41.20
--FMC--
scramble..
cross+2pairs+setting up 3rd pair: y R'DL'U2D2L'D' y R'U'R' found this after quite short time, pretty straight forward I think, the pieces flew together nicely, the 2nd pair was kinda funny, I was looking for a way to make the X-cross and stumbled on another 2 pieces of the F2L already connected.
3rd pair: U2L'U'L easy
4th pair pair up: F'U2F U2 ok and after this I took a bit time to find something nice, I could find something nice to make all edges before the 4th pair and also after pairing up I had a bit of trouble to get something usefull out of this LL. I ended up doing an alg that I learned from Gilles a while ago with his OLL-skip method, only now not all edges were oriented but all corners were solved!
4th pair plus corners: F2D'FUF'DF L' (skipped one move for the ELL)
ELL: U'LUF2RUR'U'F'U 
Result: 36 moves


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 30, 2007)

2x2: 9.06
9.42 8.43 9.35 (9.90) (4.62)

Pretty crappy cases with the exception of the last one.

3x3: 21.74
20.02 24.83 (25.23) (19.83) 20.39

Not bad for doing without warm-ups.

4x4: 1:39.71
(1:50.49) (1:22.35) 1:27.53 1:42.79 1:48.82

No parity or double parity.

5x5: 2:09.34
(2:18.24) 2:08.67 2:09.18 (2:03.56) 2:10.19

Very good considering that I have not done this since the last weekly contest! I am ready for the Pleasantville competition!

Magic: 1.44
1.29 1.40 (1.25) (DNF) 1.65

No warm-up, short a string; I'm rather pleased with the times.

2x2 BLD: DNF
DNF (27.xx) DNF (17.xx)

Relay: 4:20.28

Slow 3x3 and 4x4, lucky PLL skip on the 5x5 and an easy 2x2 -> 5/30/90/135


----------



## Jack (Oct 31, 2007)

Jack Moseley

3x3x3: 17.50
(13.16), (20.88), 17.25, 17.47, 17.78

I thought we were improving at the same rate, masterofthebass. You are already sub 16, and I am struggling to get sub 17! 

3x3x3 OH: 30.42
30.41, 30.91, (21.36), (36.56), 29.94

A very bad average, except for the 21 which is my PB.

4x4x4: 1:18.40
(1:23.84 OP), (1:19.90 O), 1:17.88 OP, 1:21.91 O, 1:15.40

5x5x5: 2:41.24
(2:50.69), 2:41.97, (2:30.40), 2:31.84, 2:49.90

I hate my 5x5.

Megaminx: 2:32.50
2:39.46, 2:29.75, (2:12.58), 2:31.28, (2:53.36)

FMC
37 moves
Do scramble pre-move R
2x2x2: z2 U' F' U L
F2L: y2 F L2 
Insertion: R U' R' D2 R U R' D2
F2L: U' F' U L' U2 L" U' L U B' U2 B U L' B L B' F R' F' R U2
Undo pre-move: R'

I just keep getting worse and worse and fewest moves...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 31, 2007)

Jack said:


> I thought we were improving at the same rate, masterofthebass. You are already sub 16, and I am struggling to get sub 17!



You probably spend a LOT less time cubing than he does, don't worry about it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey... I think I just figured out a trick. I cleaned out and lubed my cube. I also realized that I should look for the first pair with my cross also. My lookahead during F2L is pretty decent, but my big problem was transitioning from the cross to the rest of the F2L. And for some reason yesterday was my first sub 16 avg. Today I only was able to do it for these couple of solves, but overall I was mid 17s...


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 31, 2007)

2: 5.59 (8.09) 5.56 (5.06) 5.39 --> 5.51 pretty consistent except the second one. heres the video: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=AnegHt4kFLg

3: (15.64) 16.77 18.27 15.97 (19.42) --> 17.00 not bad considering little warmup

3 OH: 38.47, 39.81, (39.86), (33.00), 35.44 --> 37.90 not bad considering I NEVER practice this

4: 1:29.91 P, (1:20.97), 1:24.02, (1:34.89 O), 1:25.36 O --> 1:26.43 I'm really happy with that

5: (2:47.22), 3:15.58, 3:12.49, (3:20.86), 2:55.20 --> 3:07.40 Not great

2BLD: 2:34.72, 2:45.05 i'm really bad

Relay: 5:08.33 not very good
2: 0:05
5: 3:10
4: 1:34 (screwed up the centers)
3: 0:19


----------



## pjk (Oct 31, 2007)

3x3 Speedsolve:
17.01 18.62 (POP) (16.03) 17.11 
Avg: 17.58 Seconds
Horrible. No warmup. However, I was pulling off sub 65 second 4x4 solves earlier with no warmups really, so I cant be too disappointed today.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 31, 2007)

*3x3x3:*
Average:25.66
(22.43), 24.55, (31.79), 28.61, 23.83
Not bad.But no improvement 

*3x3x3 BLD:
*a. 4 mins 16 secs
b. 4 mins 19 secs


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2007)

> I am planning on using a new scrambling method proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site. Let me know what you think!


No reactions?



> Fewest moves
> Result: 38 moves
> I found it in about 5 minutes. Just Petrus method.


I am missing something.........What is it..............It is on the tip of my tongue.............


----------



## Jack (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't think I quite understand that megaminx scramble notation. It seemed like a really good method when I tried scrambling the 3x3x3, but when scrambling the megaminx with it, if you just scramble using R, D, and 180 degree z rotations, that wouldn't scramble the whole megaminx, would it? I must be missing something here.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2007)

Jack, 
I had that same exact problem. I think the z rotation is something different then what we are doing. I think the method is great, but I can't seem to get the rotation. If someone could say something like, "On the new megaminxes, if you are holding white-red as front-up, then after the rotation, ___-___ would be front-up." Then I could see what rotation to do.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's the rest except for megaminx

Magic:
1.31, 1.27, 1.78, 1.16, 1.38 => 1.32
Broke a string on the last one. I break strings like it's my job

Pyraminx
12.47, 7.69, 10.28, 13.33, 17.06 => 12.03
I really think I broke my pyraminx

Relay => 3:58.56
5x5 = 2:15, 4x4 = 1:15, 3x3+2x2 = rest.

---BLD---

2x2x2 DNF
eh w/e...

3x3x3 => 1:54.02
1. 2:57.47
2. 1:54.02
Memo issue on the first one. I started it at like 1:50. Both executions were about a minute.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 31, 2007)

Patricia Li
3x3
17.26, (15.92), 16.77, (17.75), 16.97 => 17.00
Pretty consistent. I would do BLD, but I'm not really up for sitting around getting 10-minute DNF's again.

EDIT: I somehow messed up calculating the average >_< Thanks to Andy Tsao for letting me know.


----------



## joey (Oct 31, 2007)

*2x2:* 9.77 (14.96) (5.93) 6.63 9.84 *Average:* 8.74
I was Erik for the first solve!

*3x3:* 16.08 (16.06) 16.28 17.06 (17.90) *Average:* 16.47
:O What? How did I get such an average!! I'm on a bit of a high right now!

*2x2 BLD:* 29.90 38.38 *Best:* 29.90
Nasty lockup on the second one.


----------



## aznblur (Nov 1, 2007)

My first foray into the competition, and I get a pb  

3x3 : 17.31 (12.80) 14.18 19.63 (21.45)

All non-lucky


----------



## hdskull (Nov 1, 2007)

*Sikan Li*

2nd practice for Caltech Fall*
2x2x2:* (11.35), 10.14, 10.01, 9.26, (6.67) => 9.80*
3x3x3:* (18.30), 20.61, 18.73, 19.81, (21.32) => 19.72
OLL skip on 3rd solve, used a new cube I received today. My 2nd solve with this cube was 13.66 non-lucky!!! But the rest are just average.
*3x3x3 OH:* 35.32, (33.76), (37.48), 33.76, 36.60 => 35.23
Just lubed cube… bad times, need to practice OH.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 3:10.47 => 3:10.47
First solve was a mess, 2nd solve was decent.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: 15.57, 12.43, (15.65), 12.04, (9.61) = 13.35
3x3x3: 38.72, (30.98), 36.75, 33.31, (42.89) = 36.26
3x3x3 OH: (1:17.00), 58.97, (53.95), 1:08.23, 1:05.72 = 1:04.31
4x4x4: (2:19.75), 2:24.11 OP, 2:24.53 OP, (2:47.01 OP), 2:27.83 OP = 2:25.49
5x5x5: (3:08.01), 3:29.78, (3:57.56), 3:50.54, 3:38.31 = 3:39.54
Mostly bad times this week, but wow - where'd that 5x5x5 best time come from? 3:08 is my best ever (my previous best was 3:17). And there was nothing lucky about it - no skipped steps, no prematched edges... it was just a really smooth solve. My good luck on parity on the 4x4x4 the past few weeks finally caught up with me. Having both parities costs me about 20 seconds. Horrible.

2x2x2 BLD: 1:07.50, 55.49 = 55.49
3x3x3 BLD: 3:17.36, 3:03.03 = 3:03.03
4x4x4 BLD: DNF (22:01.05), DNF (25:18.76) = DNF
5x5x5 BLD: 47:10.69, DNF (46:57.07) = 47:10.69
No lucky scrambles on 2x2x2 BLD this week, but the little cubes felt really smooth and easy this week. I think 3:03.03 is my best 3x3x3 BLD time in these competitions. Memorization - 4x4x4: 11:30, 12:30; 5x5x5: 22:20, 24:20. DNFs were more messed up than usual, I'm afraid. For the 4x4x4, I started listening to the radio instead of loud CDs while memorizing/solving. Radio is a lot harder - it's more distracting because you don't know what's coming next. It killed me on these 4x4x4's. For the first one, I got confused in the middle of a commutator solving edges - it's the only time I can remember that I actually just gave up before I finished trying to solve it; it was hopeless - I had no idea what to do next. Very depressing.

Relay: 7:32.72 (2x2x2: 0:12, 3x3x3: 0:39, 4x4x4: 2:15, 5x5x5: 4:26)
What a horrible 5x5x5. 

Square-1: (4:02.55), 3:10.41, 2:40.55, (2:10.43), 3:29.98 = 3:06.98
MegaMinx: (6:31.37), 6:01.63, 5:16.72, 5:56.85, (5:14.43) = 5:45.07
PyraMinx: 38.27, (16.85), 28.56, 23.79, (41.61) = 30.21
I'm afraid I won't be practicing these much until after the Virginia Open - I need the time to practice big cubes BLD. So I guess I lied last week about getting better on the Square-1 this week. 

Fewest moves: 40 moves
2x2x3 + cross: B' D F' D2 U2 F' D'
third pair: y2 R' U' R' U2 L' U' L
fourth pair: F' U2 F U2 F' U F
OLL: R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: U2 F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2

-----

Marie Hughey:
2x2x2: 33.65, 47.15, (19.60), (1:07.96), 59.02 = 46.61
3x3x3: (1:48.16), (2:36.40), 1:55.57, 1:51.13, 1:48.87 = 1:51.86

-----

Rebecca Hughey:
2x2x2: 50.91, (DNF), (34.07), 1:11.64, 1:13.87 = 1:05.47
3x3x3: 1:52.97, 2:22.17, (2:33.30), (1:45.71), 2:15.70 = 2:10.28
Rebecca finally figured out how to make her method work on the 2x2x2.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mostly bad times this week, but wow - where'd that 5x5x5 best time come from? 3:08 is my best ever (my previous best was 3:17). And there was nothing lucky about it - no skipped steps, no prematched edges... it was just a really smooth solve. My good luck on parity on the 4x4x4 the past few weeks finally caught up with me. Having both parities costs me about 20 seconds. Horrible.



Yeah, smooth solves are awesome! It means like a solve 6 seconds faster on the 3x3, although I can't quite tell so much on the big cubes anymore.

My double parity solves are like 20 seconds slower too!


----------



## guusrs (Nov 3, 2007)

3x3x3: (16.52) 20.87 20.01 18.46 (22.89) ==> 19.78

Fewest moves: 
scramble: R D' L F2 U2 L F' R2 D F' U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 (17)

My solution: B D2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 B' D F' D2 U2 F' D' L R' U L' R B' R B' R' B R B R' U (29)

explanation:
2x2x3 + cross: B' D F' D2 U2 F' D' L (8)
F2L + LL-edges: R' U L' R B' R B' R' B R B R' U (21)
leaves a corner-3-cycle
insertion at beginning: B D2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 (29)

Took me about 45 minutes

Guus


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 4, 2007)

3x3x3: (11:38) 13:78 13.64 (15.64) 13.77 = 13.73
BLD: 1:34.05 DNF = 1:34.05
OH: 29.17 (26.75) (34.03) 32.11 29.58= 30.29


----------



## TimC (Nov 4, 2007)

Tim Chong

3x3x3: 
24.91 26.46 (29.19) (23.48) 24.65 = 25.34 seconds

This one was a good average for me.


----------



## Worms (Nov 4, 2007)

My Times:

2x2
1. (5,53) PLL SKIP
2. (9,24)
3. 6,88 PLL SKIP
4. 7,66
5. 7,38

Average-5: 7.306''


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 4, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (16.87) (12.26) 15.73 12.29 14.83 = 14.28
2x2x2 BLD: 29.59; 29.99 (I forgot to record the hundreths for the 2nd solve, but it was 29.xx)
3x3x3 BLD: DNF; DNF
4x4x4 BLD: 7:08.88; DNS
5x5x5 BLD: 24:35.88; DNS


----------



## KConny (Nov 5, 2007)

2x2: 9.13, 10.81, 8.73, (11.94), (8.56) ==> 9.56
3x3OH: (48.84), 38,24, (28.28), 39.50, 39.17 ==> 38.97
3x3: 18.48, (16.95), 17.64, (20.31), 18.45 ==> 18.19
4x4: 2:08.92, 2:05.64, (2:13.26), 2:03.26, (1:57.22) ==> 2:05.94
3x3BLD: DNF, 4:48.50 ==> 4:48.50


----------



## jeff081692 (Nov 5, 2007)

Jefferson James
2x2x2
Average= 9.24
(10.06), 9.72, 8.97, 9.03, (6.48)
Yay for new stickers!!! 

3x3x3
Average= 27.78
(32.33), 26.73, (26.50), 28.53, 28.09
Im getting there slowly.

5x5x5
Average= 5:52.57
6:18.11, 5:27.03, (5:20.50), (7:47.97), 5:52.56
Im starting to use this cube more.


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 6, 2007)

Victor Larsen

3x3x3
Average: 38.61
Times: 37.21, (42.32), (34.90), 38.78, 39.85

3x3x3 OH
Average 134.56
Times: 107.15, (159.78), 154.70, (101.86), 141.82


----------



## tim (Nov 6, 2007)

4x4 BLD:
1.) DNF (again, very close. Time was 22 minutes)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 6, 2007)

4x4x4 BLD

#1. DNF (11:18)
#2. 13:35

Both on film.
Took a few seconds to stop the timer on #2; I was so doubting it'd be solved.
#1 was off by two centers: I forgot the last piece of the cycle, and took the wrong center from D...


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 6, 2007)

I already posted 2,3,OH,4,5,2BLd, and relay

Here's fewest moves:

Total: 40

x-cross: B' R2 D F2 U F D (7)
BL: U L U L' (4)
FL: F U' F' U L' U' L (7)
BR + OLL: U2 R B' R2 F R' F' R2 B (9)
PLL: F2 u F' U F' U' F u' F2 L' U L U (13)


----------



## Jack (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are the rest of my solves.

2x2x2: 8.43
(6.78), 8.71, (9.47), 8.27, 8.31

These are so bad because my eastsheen cube broke, and I had to use my bad other one...

Relay: 4:38.38
Once again, double parity on the 4x4.

BLD

2x2x2: 1:26.65
2x2x2: 1:27.25

3x3x3: DNF
3x3x3: DNF

I need a better method for memorization. 2x2s were slow because of my bad cube.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 8, 2007)

Finally made some time to post my results. Mostly bad, but I really like my Fewest Moves solution!

2x2x2: 9.94 9.58 7.84 8.81 6.97 = 8.74
3x3x3: 28.90 28.34 27.28 22.36 28.78 = 28.13
3x3x3_oh: 55.81 51.28 44.28 48.55 47.46 = 49.10
4x4x4: 1:45.47(O) 1:38.16 1:37.94(P) 2:02.40(OP) 2:01.86(OP) = 1:48.50
5x5x5: 3:04.50 2:59.77 3:09.68 3:13.31 2:50.25 = 3:04.65
2x2x2_bf: 1:05.33, DNF = DNF
3x3x3_bf: DNF, DNF = DNF
Relay: 6:24.02
Square-1: 1:44.16(P) 3:11.34 1:30.64 1:32.16(P) 1:56.25(P) = 1:44.19
Magic: 1.61 2.09 3.30 2.68 3.15 = 2.64
MegaMinx: 4:18.00 4:41.41 5:13.94 4:28.46 4:10.66 = 4:29.29
PyraMinx: 28.34 28.93 16.08 12.93 15.40 = 19.94
Fewest Moves: 30
Solution: B' D F' U2 D' R D2 L2 D2 U' F' U F R U L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U2 R' D' B' U B D' U'
Explanation: 
Step 1. Cross + 2x2x2 + Disconnected corner-edge-pair (DFR+RB): B' D F' U2 D' R D2 L2
Step 2. Keyhole disconnected corner-edge-pair (DBL+RF) + setup final desconnected pair + edges last layer: D2 U' F' U F R U2 R' D'
Step 3. Keyole disconnected corner (DBR+LB): B' U B D' U'
Step 4. Corner insertion (between U2 R' of Step 2): U' L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U2


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 8, 2007)

B' D F' D2 F' D'
L2 B2 L B U2 B 
L U2 L U2 L' U2 L2 U L'
B U' F' U B' U' F 
U R2 U L R' F2 R L' U F2


----------

